# Running an engine with no exhaust pipe



## wirenut

I'm looking at a used diesel genset. It has a Kubota 4 cylinder diesel on it. It is a model V1305BG-2. The engine currently has no exhaust system. There is not muffler or pipe, just a threaded connection on the exhaust manifold. Will it damage anything to start and run this engine with no exhaust pipe? I know it will be really loud but I don't want to damage anything. I will get a muffler if it runs and I end up buying it.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jhgky448

yes it will over heat valves if ran for a long while i would try to find old piece of steel pipe that would slide in or over exaust dont have to be air tight just close enough to disperse heat can be run long enough to check it out dont have all the answers just sevral decades of mechanical experince hope this helps have a good one from ky


----------



## bajabum

I was told by my dad (industrial mechanic) that running without an exhaust attached would cause the valves to warp, because they would cool off too fast.


----------



## jhngardner367

It is always better to have an exhaust pipe,and muffler.Especially on diesel engines.
Exhaust systems not only quiet the engine,.. they also supply enough back-pressure to cool the valves .
put a pipe on the manifold,at least 24-30 inches long,and a decent muffler,and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## wjjones

bajabum said:


> I was told by my dad (industrial mechanic) that running without an exhaust attached would cause the valves to warp, because they would cool off too fast.




Yep I have seen it burn the valve stem completely off.


----------



## MWMChannel

You need some back pressure or you will burn the valves


----------

